
Onion Future Acts (1958) banning the trading of futures contracts on onions - boramalper
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onion_Futures_Act
======
elmerfud
Every time I think about this I can't help but think of the Frozen
Concentrated Orange Juice futures.

